# خواطرى :قطع الاجبية (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا )



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

من اروع ما يؤثر فيا 
ويفتن روحى ويشدها شدا 
لملاقاة الملك المسيح 
قطع الاجبية 
فعلا كتبها اناس مملوئين ومساقين بالروح القدس 


اسمحوا لى ان اشرككم معى فى خواطرى 
حول قطع الاجبية 
لكافة صلوات الاجبية 
من باكر الى الستار 

لو حبيتم تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*قطع صلاة باكر*


* أيها النور الحقيقي الذي يضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالم، أتيت إلى العالم بمحبتك للبشر، وكل الخليقة تهللت بمجيئك. خلصت أبانا آدم من الغواية، وعتقت أمنا حواء من طلقات الموت، وأعطيتنا روح البنوة، نسبحك ونباركك قائلين: (ذوكصابترى…).*
*:download:*

*نعم يا رب انت هو النور الحقيقى *
*كل ما عداك بريق اوهام *
*فراغ مغلف بالشهوة *
*كذب من الكذاب وابو الكذاب *

*انت الهى النور الحقيقى *
*ووحدك فائق الطهارة والنقاء *
*وحين تشرق بنورك فيا *
*تنير ظلمات نفسى *
*وتفضح خفيات قلبى *
*هناك فى العميق من نفسى *
*تظهرنى وتطهرنى و ترفعنى *
*لاستمتع بلقياك ايها النور الحقيقى الذى يضيىء حياتى *
*اقف امامك ورقة شفافة *
*تخترقنى بالكامل *
*تنير كل ما فيا *
*اعرف نفسى بدونك *
*لا شيىء *
*انت قوتى معونتى تميزى مواهبى انت الكل فيا *

*لن اعدك ان اكون كاملة النقاءبهية السيرة نقية الفكر *
*جربت ذاتى وعرفت كم واهية كل عهودى *
*لكن لو سمحت لى *
*وبقوتك اعنتنى *
*ان انسكب امامك لتعيد تطهيرى وتنقيتى *
*انا ما انا *
*انا عملك فيا *
*وخليط شفاعات قديسيك عنى *
*ودموع محبيك من اجلى *
*وصلوات وصلوات اخلص من احبوك ليا *

*الهى الحى *
*كن نورى الحقيقى فى كل حين *
*نقينى دائما بنفسك *
*ولا تدع العالم يفسدنى *
*يبعدنى عنك *
*ايها النور الحقيقى الذى ينير لكل انسان ات الى العالم *
*كما اتيت للكل يا رب الكل *
*يا محب البشر الصالح القدوس *
*لتحررنا من سقطة ادم *
*وتجدد طبيعتنا من معرفة الشر *
*وتعطينا السلطان على الشر والشرير*
*وتمنحنا رجاء الابدية فى حضنك الحانى *
*فى ملكوتك السرمدى *
*بمجيئك يا رب تهللت البشرية خلصت ابانا ادم من الغواية *
*وعتقت امنا حواء من طلقات الموت *
*واعطيتنا يا رب ان نكون ابنائك *
*وليس عبيد فروض *
*وجفاف مادية *
*وحسابات ارضية *
*غيرت الكل بك *
*الى السماويات والروحيات *
*فلنسبحك يارب*
*ونبارك عملك المهيب المعجز المملوء بالحب *
*لنا يا محب البشر *
*يا ايها النور الحقيقي*
*الذى يضىء *
*لكل انسان *
*ات الى العالم *

*يا ملكى والهى *


*:download:*

*للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوا*


<LI dir=rtl>* إذا ما دخل إلينا وقت الصباح أيها المسيح إلهنا النور الحقيقي، فلتشرق فينا الحواس المضيئة والأفكار النورانية. ولا تغطينا ظلمة الآلام، لكي نسبحك عقليا مع داود قائلين: " سبقت عيناي وقت السحر لأتلو في جميع أقوالك". اسمع أصواتنا كعظيم رحمتك، ونجنا أيها الرب إلهنا بتحننك. (كى نين…)*
* أنت هي أم النور المكرمة، من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها يقدمون لك تمجيدات يا والدة الإله السماء الثانية، لأنك أنت هي الزهرة النيرة غير المتغيرة والأم الباقية عذراء، لأن الآب اختارك، والروح القدس ظللك، والابن تنازل وتجسد منك. فاسأليه أن يعطى الخلاص للعالم الذي خلقه، وأن ينجيَّه من التجارب. نسبحه تسبيحا جديدا ونباركه الآن وكل أوان وإلى الأبد. أمين*


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

<LI dir=rtl>* إذا ما دخل إلينا وقت الصباح أيها المسيح إلهنا النور الحقيقي، فلتشرق فينا الحواس المضيئة والأفكار النورانية. ولا تغطينا ظلمة الآلام، لكي نسبحك عقليا مع داود قائلين: " سبقت عيناي وقت السحر لأتلو في جميع أقوالك". اسمع أصواتنا كعظيم رحمتك، ونجنا أيها الرب إلهنا بتحننك. (كى نين…)* 
:download:

اذا ما دخل الينا وقت الصباح 
وقت الصلاة 
وقت التامل 
تعال يا الهى 
وقدسنى لاتراىء امامك 
وبجمر روحك المس شفتى 
لاتقدس للتسبيح لك 
واتخصص بحواس مضيئة وافكار نورانية 
سماوية 
انطر منى كل افكار العالم وارتباكاتة ومشاغلة واهتماماتة 
خصصنى لك 
فلا تغطينى ظلمة الالام 
ولا جهالة الخطية 
ولا حمق اى شهوة تثور فيا 

الهى الحى لن اقف امامك كقديسة او كمستحقة او حتى مجاهدة 
بل انطرح تحت قدميك 
وانسكب بالكامل 
بكل ضعفى 
لتملانى 
لترفعنى من مزبلة العالم 
الى اشتياقات السماء 

الهى الحى امنحنى ان اسبحك 
ان اشترك مع كل خليقتك فى سيمفونية حمد وشكر خالص لك 
يا سيدى الرب الملك الالة 

امنحنى تسبحة جديدة 
بلغة جديدة بلغة قلبى 
بدموع عينى 
بوهج روحك فيا 
امنحنى ان تشتاق روحى اليك 
لتبكر 
فى وقت السحر لاتلوا بجميع اقوالك 
اسمع ضعيف صوتى كعظيم رحمتك 
يا الهى الحنون الذى فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفى
وقصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف 
انا يارب الفتيلة المدخنة والقصبة المرضوضة 
تعال يا رب 
واعمل فىضئيل تقدمتى 
وضعف بشريتى 
نجينى يا اللة بتحننك 

مهما اشرد ابعد 
لا ارتاح الا فى حضنك الالهى 
منك خرجت واليك اعود 
حمامة ربيتها بحضنك 
مهما حلقت بعيدا تعود لموطنها الاصلى 
حضنك الالهى 
وكنيستك وانجيلك 
وفاخر اطايبك افخارستيا محبتك 
يا ملكى والهى 


:download:

للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنت هي أم النور المكرمة، من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها يقدمون لك تمجيدات يا والدة الإله السماء الثانية، لأنك أنت هي الزهرة النيرة غير المتغيرة والأم الباقية عذراء، لأن الآب اختارك، والروح القدس ظللك، والابن تنازل وتجسد منك. فاسأليه أن يعطى الخلاص للعالم الذي خلقه، وأن ينجيَّه من التجارب. نسبحه تسبيحا جديدا ونباركه الآن وكل أوان وإلى الأبد. أمين* 

:download:

بمن استعين 
من يحامى عنى 
من يعرف طبيعتى كانثى وكانسانة 
اكثر منك يا امى الحنونة 
السيدة العذراء والدة الالة 

اذ انت ام النور المكرمة من مشارق الشمس الى مغاربها 

لا يختلف احد على كرامتك 
واصطفاك وقدسك 
لتتم بواسطتك 
اعجب معجزة 
ولادة بمستودعك الذى طهرة الروح القدس
وبالروح القدس بغير زرع بشر 
بل حل باحشاءك عمانوئيل 
الكل يقدم لك التمجيدات 
يا والدة الالة السماء الثانية 

لانك الوحيدة الزهرة النيرة غير المتغيرة 
والام 
الباقية عذراء 

الى موتك وصعود جسدك 
بقيت عذراء 
لان الاب اختارك 
والروح القدس ظللك 
والابن تنازل وتجسد منك 

فاسالية يا امى وام البشرية كلها 
يا حواء النقية البهية 
ان يعطى خلاص للعالم الذى خلقة 
ان ينجية من التجارب 
وحروب الشكوك وفاعليها 
الا ينطرح العالم فيما للشيطان 
الا تسود الخطية وتغلب الشهوة الطهارة والنقاء والبهاء الذى لصورتنا الاولى 
التى على شبهة ومثالة 
لنسبحة جميعا 
يقلب واحد 
ونفس واحدة 
وروح متاججة 
واشتياق كامل 
ونباركة لة كل المجد 
ونعيد لة كل افضالة ووزناتة ومواهبة 
اذ منك الجميع يا رب 
ومن يدك اعطيناك 
يا ملكى والهى 
الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين 


:download:

غدا 
للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوا 
على قطع الساعة الثالثة بصلوات الاجبية


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*الي أسميشيل / خواطر مميزة في الأجبية ربنا يباركك آمين وفي أنتظار باقي الخواطر*


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*الك كل الشكر

على ها الخواطر يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*روعة حضرتك 
الرب يبارك في تاملاتك وخيالك الجميل​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب يسوع يبارك

للخواطر  الجميله 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 يناير 2010)

*قطع صلاة الثالثة*


<LI dir=rtl>* روحك القدوس يا رب الذي أرسلته على تلاميذك القديسين ورسلك المكرمين في الساعة الثالثة، هذا لا تنزعه منا أيها الصالح، لكن جدده في أحشائنا. قلبا نقيا اخلق فيَّ يا الله، وروحا مستقيما جدد في أحشائي. لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك، وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه منى. (ذوكصابترى..).*
<LI dir=rtl>* أيها الرب الذي أرسلتَ روح قدسك على تلاميذك القديسين ورسلك المكرمين في الساعة الثالثة، هذا لا تنزعه منا أيها الصالح. لكن نسألك أن تجدده في أحشائنا، يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الكلمة، روحا مستقيما ومحييا، روح النبوءة والعفة، روح القداسة والعدالة والسلطة، أيها القادر على كل شيء، لأنك أنت هو ضياء نفوسنا. يا من يضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالم، ارحمنا. (كى نين.. ).*
<LI dir=rtl>* يا والدة الإله أنت هي الكرمة الحقيقية الحاملة عنقود الحياة، نسألك أيتها المملوءة نعمة، مع الرسل، من أجل خلاص نفوسنا. مبارك الرب إلهنا. مبارك الرب يوما فيوما، يهيئ طريقنا لأنه إله خلاصنا (كى نين.. ) .*
<LI dir=rtl>* أيها الملك السمائي المعزى، روح الحق، الحاضر في كل مكان والمالئ الكل، كنز الصالحات، ومعطى الحياة، هلم تفضل وحل فينا، وطهرنا من كل دنس أيها الصالح، وخلص نفوسنا. (ذوكصابترى … ).*
<LI dir=rtl>* كما كنت تلاميذك أيها المخلص وأعطيتهم السلام، هلم أيضا كن معنا وامنحنا سلامك وخلصنا ونج نفوسنا. (كى نين.. )*
* إذا ما وقفنا في هيكلك المقدس نحسب كالقيام في السماء. يا والدة الإله، أنت هي باب السماء، افتحي لنا باب الرحمة.*


----------



## asmicheal (3 يناير 2010)

*روحك القدوس يا رب الذي أرسلته على تلاميذك القديسين ورسلك المكرمين في الساعة الثالثة، هذا لا تنزعه منا أيها الصالح، لكن جدده في أحشائنا. قلبا نقيا اخلق فيَّ يا الله، وروحا مستقيما جدد في أحشائي. لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك، وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه منى. (ذوكصابترى..).*

:download:

*روحك القدوس يا رب الذي أرسلته على تلاميذك القديسين ورسلك المكرمين في الساعة الثالثة، هذا لا تنزعه منا أيها الصالح، *

*روحك القدوس هو هو منذ ايام الرسل الى الان *
*يعمل ويقوى ويبكت ويرشد ويشعل روحى *
*ويرفع قلبى للقياك يا سيدى الرب الالة *
*لكن لماذا الرسل كانت اعمالهم بقوة وسلطان *
*والروح هى هى نفس الروح القدوس*
*العلهم اخضعوا كل حياتهم لروحك القدوس *
*وتحولت اعمالهم وحياتهم واشتياقاتهم الى السيرة الروحانية بالحقيقة *
*الهى الحى *
*امنحنى دائما روحك القدوس *
*ونقى روحى ونفسى وكل حواسى *
*انقلنى يا رب الى تلك السيرة الروحانية *
*ليس لكى اكون افضل ولا لارضيك *
*انما لاقترب بالاكثر اليك *
*شدنى الى اعماقك يا رب *
*شبعت كلام عنك وحولك *
*اريد ان اتلامس معك فى عشرة حقيقة ثابتة وقوية *
*بانجيلك وقداسك وفاخر عطاياك افخارستيا محبتك *

*ابدا معى سنة جديدة ويوم جديد وعشرة قوية ومتينة *
*العالم بما فية وهم وقشور وفراغ وهموم *
*اريدك انت يا رب *
*اريدك الهى وحدى *
*خصص فيا كل مشاعرك للبشر اجمعين *
*طماعة انا فى محبتك *
*وكلما اتذوق حلاوتك ابغى المزيد والمزيد *

*الهى الحى *
*امنحنى روحك القدوس *
*لا اريد اعجازها بل انجازها *
*لترفعنى اليك *
*لتقربنى منك *
*لتلصق روحى بك *
*اريدك ربى تثبت فيا وانا فيك *
*انت كل غذائى *
*وفيك وحدك شبعى وفرحى وحياتى *
*بدونك يا رب امتلا هوان وفراغ واجول التمسك فى كل الاكام والناس *
*ولا اجدك *
*الا حين تسمح وترينى نفسك *
*وتحيطنى اعمالك *
*وتملانى شوقا اليك *

*الهى الحى*
*روحك القدوس يا رب الذي أرسلته على تلاميذك القديسين ورسلك المكرمين في الساعة الثالثة، هذا لا تنزعه منا أيها الصالح، 

:download:

للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*أيها الرب الذي أرسلتَ روح قدسك على تلاميذك القديسين ورسلك المكرمين في الساعة الثالثة، هذا لا تنزعه منا أيها الصالح. لكن نسألك أن تجدده في أحشائنا، يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الكلمة، روحا مستقيما ومحييا، روح النبوءة والعفة، روح القداسة والعدالة والسلطة، أيها القادر على كل شيء، لأنك أنت هو ضياء نفوسنا. يا من يضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالم، ارحمنا. (كى نين.. ).*


*:download:*

*تعال يا رب وجدد روحك فيا *
*انت كل فكر ومنطق وابتكار فيا *
*انت استقامتى *
*وعلى نور انجيلك اتحسس صدق مسيرتى اليك *
*انت العدالة والحق *

*لاتدع يا رب عصا الاشرار تستقر على نصيب الصديقين *
*لئلا يمد الصديقون ايديهم الى الاثم *

*نحن يا رب *
*لسنا من هذا العالم *
*لو كنا نشبههة لكنا قوبلنا فية *
*نحن مختلفون بك ولسنا متخلفين *
*غوغائيين *
*هائجين *

*نحن مختلفين بوجودك فينا *
*يا من علمتنا ان حاكم نفسة افضل من حاكم مدينة *
*يا ملك السلام *
*حقق لنا سلامك *

*حتى وسط اتون النار اجعلنا بصحبة شبية ابن الالة *
*وفى جب الاسود ارسل لنا من يسد جوع الوحوش ويكمم افواههم الشرسة الملانة دما واغتصابا *

*تعال يا رب واعمل بقوة *
*اطلبك ولن ارضى بسواك بديلا *
*ولا اريد حقى الا من يدك *
*وبك *
*وبواسطتك *
*وبكرامة ابنة الملك *
*وليس بمهانة عطايا البشر *
*ابنتك انا وعلى اسمك دعيت *
*فاعطى لاسمك فيا *
*كل البهاء والقوة والعدل والحق *

*انصرنى بك *
*ليس بقوتى بل بجزيل معونتك *
*وفعل روحك القدوس *

*جددنى دائما *
*وابتكر فيا كل ما يرضيك *
*يا سيدى الملك الالة *
*امنحنى *
*روحا مستقيما *
*ومحييا،*
* روح النبوءة *
*والعفة،*
* روح القداسة*
* والعدالة *
*والسلطة*


*ليس لاكون افضل *
*او حتى لارضيك *
*بل لاشتعل حبا فيك يا سيدى الملك ربى والهى *

*لاكون انقى لاعاينك افضل *
*واقترب منك اعمق *
*وادخل لاعماق *
*انجيلك وقداسك وفاخر عطاياك افخارستيا محبتك *
*لاتمكن بك ان اصل اليك *


*أيها القادر على كل شيء*

*اذ وحدك القادر على منحى ما احتاجة *
*كل عطايا البشر ناقصة ضئيلة غير مشبعة *
*الالاك وحدك يا سيدى الرب *
*القادر العارف الفاحص كل شيىء*

*، لأنك أنت هو ضياء نفوسنا.*
*وبنورك يا رب اعاين النور *
*وتخترقنى لمفارق النفس والجسد *
*لتكشف لى بك نفسى واخطائى وخطاياى وشهواتى *

*فلست اعدك بامراءة قوية *
*اعرف ضعفى *
*وضالة بشريتى *
*انما اعدك ان انسكب امامك لتقيمنى وتقويينى *
*ليكون كل المجد لك وليس فضل قوة منى *

*الهى الحى ارينى فعلك الحى *
*ومحبتك القوية الحية النابضة *
*قم يا اللة وليتبدد من امام وجهك كل مبغضى اسمك القدوس *


* تعال يا رب و اضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالم*
*تعال يا رب واشرق بقوتك *
*تعبنا من ضعفنا *
*وذلنا *
*ومهانتنا *
*وظلمنا *
*وحرقة قلوبنا *
*وشهدائنا *
*واضطهادنا *
*انت وحدك فى يدك كل القوة والضبط والعدل يا رب *

*لن اطلقك لن اتركك *
*ما لم تباركنا *
*و*

*، ترحمنا.*


----------

